# ترنيمة هل اطرق بابك لفاديا بزىمن الشريط التاسع



## mero farouk (28 أكتوبر 2007)

دى ترنية هل اطرق بابك لفادية بزي من شريط لذكرك 

http://www.2shared.com/file/2432525/8ed88aa5/___online.html


----------



## elia daibes (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة هل اطرق بابك لفاديا بزىمن الشريط التاسع*

shokraaaaaaaan kter kter


----------



## ارميا فتحى نصيف (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى انا كنت بدور عليها الترنيمه دى


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​اسم الشريط لذكرك


----------



## adelrizk (28 يونيو 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## adelrizk (28 يونيو 2011)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------

